# Fighting male and female



## BugsLola1411 (Jun 26, 2015)

My male and female rabbits.....Bugs and Lola......have mated a few times but Lola keeps running away from Bugs now. She squeals every time he goes close to her. He mounts her n starts mating and then she suddenly gets up making him fall. She has started biting him as well and pulling his fur. Bugs is going to get neutered in the first week of July. It is difficult for me to keep them in separate rooms. Till he is neutered...what can I do to stop them from fighting???? Please help.


----------

